# EEV in rfc



## Vicky_moo (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone try or going to try the EEV? It's a camera the embryologist uses to pick the best embryo to put back in, £600 a go if there's one available


----------



## Vicky_moo (Jan 15, 2015)

I wonder how effective it really is, there's no test to say whether the success stories would have been successful...but in this position it really is try anything and everything!


----------

